# How many "likes" have you given so far?



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, since the 'likes' poll has sparked more movement than I thought (I half regret having started that poll), I'll just roll with the punches and post another poll. This time I want to know how generous you all are. [this is *just for fun*, I insist - not a question of a narcissistic contest]

I think that a certain Samurai will go off the roof on this one, I probably should get a category just for him.:lol:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I've given 66 likes (counting the one I just issued). Quite more than I've received. Who's the cheapskate now, yo?

EDIT: Come to find out...it's still me.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oops I meant 101-150 for the fourth range


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

98 at time of voting. I use them for:


I totally agree.
You expressed that so eloquently.
This music is gorgeous!
You've just made me laugh so much I snorted my coffee through my nose.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Only 18. I would have more, but I can't like my own posts. :devil:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Only 18. I would have more, but I can't like my own posts. :devil:


 I do feel like a leech though, because I've taken many more than I've received. When I 'like' a post, I'm in the habit of nodding my head approvingly, smiling or laughing, or getting lost deep in thought, but not hitting 'like' yet! I'll work on it.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I've only given 16.. I usually only give them for _exceptional_ posts.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

139 likes as I type this post. For me I like if

(a) I also enjoy that specific recording
(b) I agree
(c) impressive, insightful post!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

111 right now, but probably going to rise pretty quickly from there. Although I haven't been able to be around here so much this week (I'm on a vacation), I'm sad I haven't found any posts recently that I really wanted to "like". But that's also because I'm not reading all the posts so thoroughly.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Ravellian said:


> I usually only give them for _exceptional_ posts.


That pretty much describes the way I approach it, too.

It's not as if I don't enjoy scores of posts... but really--

If I added a 'like' to every post I appreciated, I wouldn't have enough time to perform my bounden duties!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

40. And I use them for just about the same purposes as Natalie, only that I don't snort coffee through my nose. I prefer that stuff orally. And besides, tea is much better when taken nasally.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> OK, since the 'likes' poll has sparked more movement than I thought (I half regret having started that poll), I'll just roll with the punches and post another poll. This time I want to know how generous you all are. [this is *just for fun*, I insist - not a question of a narcissistic contest]
> 
> I think that a certain Samurai will go off the roof on this one, I probably should get a category just for him.:lol:


Almaviva, Thanks--I think?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Think we have all gone way beyond this :lol:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The 'likes' given can be a revealing indication of how interested one is in what others have to say. Some have received four or five times as many 'likes' received as given, and perhaps this shows where their real interests lie: themselves. I like to see more of a balance between 'likes' given & received because it shows the comments by others are valued as much as one's own.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have dished out 48,508 "likes".

Please leave this post open for revision for all time, as my postal "likes" meted out is a work in progress and I have to keep changing the total.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd mention how many likes I've given, but I worry it would cheapen them for people.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

How do you even find this information? I did not see anything in my profile area giving totals.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

bharbeke said:


> How do you even find this information? I did not see anything in my profile area giving totals.


Click the little blue arrow next to "Post Thanks / Like."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> I'd mention how many likes I've given, but I worry it would cheapen them for people.


You seem like a 63,000 kind of guy.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Good work with the likes, bharbeke and Klassik.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> I'd mention how many likes I've given, but I worry it would cheapen them for people.


That's okay. When it comes to likes, it's more important to receive than give.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> You seem like a 63,000 kind of guy.


Time well spent, I assure you.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> I'd mention how many likes I've given, but I worry it would cheapen them for people.


Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I have no idea. Where is this information tabulated? I use likes for purposes besides approbation, often just to let another member know I have seen a comment they made in response to one of mine or referencing one of mine. Do others do this?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Most of my likes have nothing to do with post content.

As for what Edward does, I don't recall ever doing that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> I have no idea. Where is this information tabulated? I use likes for purposes besides approbation, often just to let another member know I have seen a comment they made in response to one of mine or referencing one of mine. Do others do this?


You mean the two likes you gave me in 4 1/2 years here were just to page me????


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Click the little blue arrow next to "Post Thanks / Like."


Oh wow! I was strictly going by intuition/feel wih Blancrocher. Was I close?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Oh wow! I was strictly going by intuition/feel wih Blancrocher. Was I close?


Nein. Anyone can give 63,000 likes. It's really the last 68 that make the difference though. 

Of course, the real question is whether likes given/received to a deleted post stay in the like counter.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Click the little blue arrow next to "Post Thanks / Like."


Really? I see no arrows anywhere ...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

6080 i have "liked"


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

laurie said:


> Really? I see no arrows anywhere ...


Look under your name on the left side of your post (where it says your post count, join date, location). In bold, it'll say "Post Thanks / Like." To the right of that, there is a blue box with an arrow. Click on that.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh, ok ... I was looking on my profile page! 

Well, I wish I hadn't looked now ~ apparently, I like everyone else more than twice as much as they like me ... that's kinda depressing


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

laurie said:


> Oh, ok ... I was looking on my profile page!
> 
> Well, I wish I hadn't looked now ~ apparently, I like everyone else more than twice as much as they like me ... that's kinda depressing


But if it's the other way around, it might seem kinda selfish...you can't win.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Posting about atonal music or Cage won't get you the likes, except when it is derogatory. Any 4'33" joke is a shoe in for likes.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Posting about atonal music or Cage won't get you the likes, except when it is derogatory. Any 4'33" joke is a shoe in for likes.


:O your likes recieved and given are fairly close. :O


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i have given 1850... so far...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I have to start being stingier on giving out likes, and make more Cage jokes.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

76628 likes given out so far. I use 'like' as a form of acknowledgement or a way to say 'I respect that but...' as well as actually 'liking' a post or finding it funny or expressing sympathy. 

So - 76,628 likes well-spent.

Likes received - 30,836.
Thank you.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Nein. Anyone can give 63,000 likes. It's really the last 68 that make the difference though.
> 
> Of course, the real question is whether likes given/received to a deleted post stay in the like counter.


I believe that every post I've seen that was later deleted received a like from me. So maybe my number should be higher.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

After two slices of rumcake, I found the arrow.

Arrow location help. Two Bitcoin.

PM me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There used to be a malcontent here who preached getting rid of likes. I believe he is currently wallowing in a Roman dungeon.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> i have given 1850... so far...


But you've only been here for six days....


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

11,864. However, it should be noted that 265 of these I have given to Nate Miller simply because he really hates the facility.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How come "likes" count everywhere on TC, but posts only count in certain areas? Wassup with that?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

dogen said:


> 11,864. However, it should be noted that 265 of these I have given to Nate Miller simply because he really hates the facility.


11,864 used to be my zip code for mailing purposes.

Just a coincidence, or a deeper more metaphysical meaning?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> How come "likes" count everywhere on TC, but posts only count in certain areas? Wassup with that?


Fine with me. Keep the post count away from the Community Forum. It keeps the low-content posters away from here. 



hpowders said:


> There used to be a malcontent here who preached getting rid of likes. I believe he is currently wallowing in a Roman dungeon.


How's the dungeon, h? :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Fine with me. Keep the post count away from the Community Forum. It keeps the low-content posters away from here.
> 
> *How's the dungeon, h?* :lol:


Yes. I admit the post was auto-biographical.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

On reviewing my 48,540 likes meted out, and yes, I keep a logbook detailing them all, I found 63.45% of them were given out to a poster who admired Beethoven more dead than alive.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Look under your name on the left side of your post (where it says your post count, join date, location). In bold, it'll say "Post Thanks / Like." To the right of that, there is a blue box with an arrow. Click on that.


Why don't they provide us with an instruction book when we first sign on.

Who owns this site, Apple?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> On reviewing my 48,540 likes meted out, and yes, I keep a logbook detailing them all, I found 63.45% of them were given out to a poster who admired Beethoven more dead than alive.


Yeah, but how many of those posts were deleted? I'm not so sure if those likes were deleted though. I hope not, those were the likes I liked the most! When I liked one of those posts, it meant that _it_ moved. :devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Yeah, but how many of those posts were deleted? I'm not so sure if those likes were deleted though. I hope not, those were the likes I liked the most! When I liked one of those posts, it meant that _it_ moved. :devil:


Question is too heavy for me. More my speed: how long will it take my last sock to dry?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> I believe that every post I've seen that was later deleted received a like from me. So maybe my number should be higher.


 Probably right, but, even so, try not to lose any sleep over this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

hpowders said:


> 11,864 used to be my zip code for mailing purposes.
> 
> Just a coincidence, or a deeper more metaphysical meaning?


The latter, but I've forgotten what it was.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> 11,864 used to be my zip code for mailing purposes.
> 
> Just a coincidence, or a deeper more metaphysical meaning?


It's the number of angels that can dance on the head of a pin.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I can't rest until I get up to 100,000 likes given. 

Guess I'd better hunker down and try to like every post from Current Listening that appeared in the last few days.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

hpowders said:


> You mean the two likes you gave me in 4 1/2 years here were just to page me????


Surely it was more than two! Wasn't it?

Oh, I found the total: 1096 likes given to others.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

now 6082 and counting....


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I can't vote 

5237 given


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

5321

About half of what I received.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> Surely it was more than two! Wasn't it?
> 
> Oh, I found the total: 1096 likes given to others.


Yeah. 1094 others and I!! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> 5321
> 
> About half of what I received.


You must be doing something right!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Granate said:


> I can't vote
> 
> 5237 given


Nothing to be ashamed of!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ldiat said:


> now 6082 and counting....


Not bad for an Idi....oh well...never mind!!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Not bad for an Idi....oh well...never mind!!


ok now 6083....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ldiat said:


> ok now 6083....


Life goes on.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

holding at 6083....


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

ldiat said:


> holding at 6083....


If you like this post, I'll like your #66.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

What if you just keeping repeating Like, Unlike on one post? That could be a very efficient way to really boost your number. And of course, I'd pick one of Nate's. He'd be furious.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

wait wait i miss counted!!! 6094:clap:ut:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ldiat said:


> wait wait i miss counted!!! 6094:clap:ut:


Just like an Idi....oh, never mind! :lol:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Just like an Idi....oh, never mind! :lol:


(ps its a small L, not a I. fyi)


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

ldiat said:


> (ps its a small L, not a I. fyi)


:O all this time...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ldiat said:


> holding at 6083....


Holding what? Be specific.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

ldiat said:


> (ps its a small L, not a I. fyi)


Who knew? Well... obviously you did.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

27,409 and counting - goin' for the record


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ldiat said:


> (ps its a small L, not a I. fyi)


But then it wouldn't be funny.:lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Hmm...43,140 'likes' given, which is rather more than I've received. I put it down to posting too much Webern, Britten, Kurtag and Frank Bridge in "Current Listening". 

And in case you think I actually like what you post, I sometimes have bouts of clicking on every entry in "Current Listening", even the adverts for fake passports and generous messages from Nigerian lottery winners anxious to share their good fortune which never get to see the light of day.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I always assumed everyone "liked" everything I posted

now I have empirical evidence to the contrary 

I don't think I "like" that 

but if there's one thing I don't "like" it is feeling compelled to "like" something just so that I get "liked" in return. I do not "like" the idea of reciprocating "likes". People should not "like" something just to be "liked" in return. That is "like" paying somebody to "like" you. That's not a friend, that's a hooker!

so I only "like" posts that I actually "like"

you want to get "likes" from me? say something insightful about music and keep in mind, I'm a geezer and it is very hard to get me to "like" anything. But one thing I do "like" is bashing millennials. I can't get enough of that stuff, so I will "like" all of that you got. 

and another thing.....

you know what I don't "like"? I don't "like" kids walking across my grass. So stay on the sidewalk and don't make me go get the garden hose and chase you out of my yard

....because that's another thing I really "like"


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Hmm...43,140 'likes' given, which is rather more than I've received. I put it down to posting too much Webern, Britten, Kurtag and Frank Bridge in "Current Listening".
> 
> And in case you think I actually like what you post, I sometimes have bouts of clicking on every entry in "Current Listening", even the adverts for fake passports and generous messages from Nigerian lottery winners anxious to share their good fortune which never get to see the light of day.


:3 you have more than ten times the amount of likes given than your posts. :3


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 27,409 and counting - goin' for the record


:O you give almost double the amount of you recieve... :O


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> :3 you have more than ten times the amount of likes given than your posts. :3


Yes, that's true, Capeditiea. My tongue was very firmly in both cheeks in my post above. Thanks to all who take the trouble to 'like' another member's posts.

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> :O you give almost double the amount of you recieve... :O


Yeah, I work to a system


----------

